# Guide to overclocking your GPU



## DeathONator

Tools for graffics card overclocking:
RivaTuner
PowerStrip
RadClocker (ATI Only)
ATITool (ATI only)
NVMax (nVidia only)
CoolBits (nVidia only)

RivaTuner and Powerstrip are two of the best.

Learn how to use whichever program you have downloaded and open it. First work on either the core clock or the memory clock. Not both simultaneously. We do this so that when we see artifacts, we know which clock speed is causing them. We will start w/ the core. Increase your core speed by around 10mhz at a time. Then apply your new clock speed. Then look for any artifacts (funky lines, colors, static, etc). There is a slight chance that your system will reboot after increasing your speed. If so, try a lower increase. If everything looks normal, increasing again by 10mhz. Do this until you start seeing artifacts on your screen. Then lower your clock back down the minimum that you can until they go away. Once you think you're close to your max core clock speed that is free from artifacts, test that speed w/ a game. If there are no artifacts there either, your good. If there are artifacts in the game, decrease your speed until there go away. Now you have found your max core clock speed.

Now do the same steps w/ your memory clock speed.

Now that you have found your max speeds, you should have the option to apply those speeds everytime Windows boots. Note that later on you may try a different game and see some artifacts or start to see some after 30min of straight gaming. In this case, you'll have to play around w/ your speeds to figure out whether it's your core or memory clock that's causing the artifacts. Just adjust accordingly.


----------



## GuardianX

thanks for the tip DeathONator...
I downloaded the ATITOOL. Push my core speed to 402.xx and the mem stay at default around 337.xx, but when I raise my mem speed to nearly 400.xx, I start seeing lines. I thought the Radeon 9800 Pro mem speed is around 680HMz for the mem. ??? hmm any idea DeathONator? Is there any special setting that I have to do to achieve the speed?

DeathONator: I see that you are using ati radeon 9800 pro as well. r u overclocking it???

GuardianX


----------



## DeathONator

For the 9800 Pro, 680mhz is the DDRed speed. So the "actual" clock rating is 340mhz (680mhz x 1/2 of course). I run my watercooled 9800 Pro at 450mhz/350mhz 24/7 for no good reason. I start seeing desktop artifacts at around 396mhz for my memory, but in order for there to not be any artifacts while gaming, I must run it below 366mhz I think it is.

I also use these BGA RamSinks on both sides of each memory chip.


----------



## GuardianX

I use ATITOOL and got mine up to 461 for the core, and 369 for the mem. can't go higher than that. SUCK! May be i'll go and grab the eVGA Geforce 5700 128MB DDR2 Ultra and test it out.

Hey DeathONator, it says that the ATI Radeon Pro 9800 mem speed is at 680, why can't I go up to that speed? I remember you said something about 680 x 1/2. How come? Does that mean we've been ripped? LOL

GuardianX


----------



## DeathONator

The 9800 Pro has DDR memory. The DDR memory really runs at 340mhz stock. Sometimes you will see it stated as 680mhz or someone will say they overclocked their memory to say 700mhz. They are quoting the "effective" memory speed. You see, double data rate (DDR) memory sends data at double the rate of regular SDRAM. So to make sure people know it's almost twice as fast, they double the actual speed to reflect how it performs compared to NON-DDR memory. The same thing is done for PC RAM. It's called 400mhz DDR memory, but really runs at 200mhz and sends almost twice the data per megahert.


----------



## GuardianX

LOL,
you're right, what's up with my brain lately???







DDR, totally didn't think of the meaning of DDR. LOL.

THANKS for reminding me. I think I have to go back to school.

GuardianX


----------



## Lucid

dont forget coolbits for NV...if its still around


----------



## DeathONator

I saw coolbit but couldn't find a download. Lol, I guess it comes w/ the detonator drivers and you just have to enable it?


----------



## blair

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeathONator*
I saw coolbit but couldn't find a download. Lol, I guess it comes w/ the detonator drivers and you just have to enable it?

Your right DeathONator it does just need to be 'Enabled' There are two ways to do it, the first being easy the second beng harder, I've only listed the second incase something happens to the files i've uploaded to my webserver, if you'd liek to mirror it somehwere go ahead.

Firstly the Easy way to get Coolbits is to download this small registry value file

http://blair.impulseanime.net/other/CoolBits.reg (100 bytes)
you might have to RightClick and Save Target As (IE) or Save Link To Disk (FireFox http://mozilla.org)

and run it once downloaded click yes and it's done, easy hey









Secondly the Hard way, do this method if you have nothing better to do (Something better do is Play UT2004 or FarCry







) or if the link above fails.

Now what you have to do is open regedit ('Start > Run', then type regedit, then click 'OK') now you have to navigate to:

'HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SOFTWARE\\NVIDIA Corporation\\Global\\NVTweak'

now you must add a DWORD Value, do this by Clicking 'Edit > New > DWORD Value'

now you must call it Coolbits, finally just right-click on the new DWORD Value and set it's 'Hexadecimal' value to 3.

All Done Read on to find out where to O/C your graphics Card.

On your Video Cards Advanced settings (Right Click on the desktop the click Properties, from there Click the settings tab now the Advanced Button, Now click the Tab with your Graphics Cards name on it), there will be a new Page listed called "Clock Frequencies". On that page you can hit the Manual Clock settings Radio Button and start overclocking in the manner DeathONator has stated.

On my Nvidia Geforce 4 TI 4800SE (Stock of 275/550) I O/C to 310/670 easily with no problems, I've never gone higher coz I'm well Afraid of Killing my card (hehe I got Zalman Heatpipe Cooler with Optional Fan it's Kicks But)

Anyway I think that's it if you have any questions or need some help just ask me!









Out, Blair

Note: This can only be used with NVidia Cards and i think you have to have Nvidia Detonator or ForceWare dirvers v20.00 + I don't think anyone has anything less than v40.00 or so.


----------



## DeathONator

Thanks for the info! I linked to a guide on how to do the 2nd method for coolbits in my first post. I don't think that method is that hard at all







. But it's nice to have both methods right in this thread.


----------



## blair

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeathONator*
Thanks for the info! I linked to a guide on how to do the 2nd method for coolbits in my first post. I don't think that method is that hard at all







. But it's nice to have both methods right in this thread.

Yeah i know it's not hard but for some people who are unfamiliar with the registry it may be a little difficult, but if they are an Overclocking inthusiast they should know how to get threw the registry and do it pretty easily. So yeah.


----------



## Rob78357

well i did the reg part and i cant get the Additional Properties button to be clickable its still greyed out


----------



## DeathONator

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SOFTWARE\\NVIDIA Corporation\\Global\\NVTweak

right-click inside the right pane, and choose New>DWORD value.

Name the value "Coolbits" (witout the quotes). Right click on Coolbits, and choose Modify. Change the Value data to "3", and click OK. Reboot.

That didn't work? Hmm... I have no idea, never used it and don't have a nvidia.


----------



## blair

Quote:

Name the value "Coolbits" (witout the quotes). Right click on Coolbits, and choose Modify. Change the Value data to "3", and click OK. Reboot.
Umm about that rebooting part i didn't need to so try it without rebooting, first, you need to go to the "advanced display properties" then you have to click on Clock Frequencies, you can get to the advanced display properties by bringing the "Desktop properties" up (right click on empty area on desktop and click "properties") then going to the "Settings" Tab, then click the advanced button, this methode should work for Win 2000 & XP i'm unsure of Win98 as i've never had it as a home OS. if you need any help just reply or send me a PM


----------



## Cyberstrike2027

Cheers for the tools Death, I'm new to this overclock business, but I have managed to push my 9800XT core to 439.36, and mem to 382.91 without any artifacts, and I'm still going.









The only trouble is that it is running quite hot, I think, but I don't know what it normally runs at, but at the moment it's running around 80-81 C...is that bad?


----------



## Rob78357

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattyx*

Cheers for the tools Death, I'm new to this overclock business, but I have managed to push my 9800XT core to 439.36, and mem to 382.91 without any artifacts, and I'm still going.









The only trouble is that it is running quite hot, I think, but I don't know what it normally runs at, but at the moment it's running around 80-81 C...is that bad?










just open it up and put a house fan...on it till you can get a Fan in there powered by the computer it self?


----------



## Cyberstrike2027

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rob78357*

just open it up and put a house fan...on it till you can get a Fan in there powered by the computer it self?


I've heard of that method before, but everything ends up dusty inside.


----------



## Rob78357

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattyx*

I've heard of that method before, but everything ends up dusty inside.


well just use a air can to undust it lol..


----------



## Cyberstrike2027

lol


----------



## Jowey

Hello friends

I would like to know, how can i overclock my XFX Nvidia FX5700LE 128MB....?

Thanks
Joy


----------



## DeathONator

Jowey, did you just read the guide? It pretty much tells you how to do it... Download one of those programs and use it to overclock the card... Each program is a little different, so if you are having trouble using one of them, search www.google.com for how to use it.

Mattyx, as for your GPU temp, I'm not sure on what temp would be too high. I know GPU cores are allowed to get hotter than CPUs, but I dunno how much. I would think 90C is too high. But if it runs good with no artifacts or anything, I think you're fine.


----------



## Jowey

Thanks a lot, i am sorry, i thought it needed some special instructions that i have heard of...

Regards
Joel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathONator*

Jowey, did you just read the guide? It pretty much tells you how to do it... Download one of those programs and use it to overclock the card... Each program is a little different, so if you are having trouble using one of them, search www.google.com for how to use it.

Mattyx, as for your GPU temp, I'm not sure on what temp would be too high. I know GPU cores are allowed to get hotter than CPUs, but I dunno how much. I would think 90C is too high. But if it runs good with no artifacts or anything, I think you're fine.


----------



## Burn

Hey guys,

I actually didn't use any of your programs, my FX 5200 has core and memory clock frequency adjusters built right into the NviDia core program... i used it and i got a clock of 340 Mhz Core and 475 Mhz Memory... pretty cool down from stock 250 and 400, respectively. As far as i'm concerned, that's a pretty good overclock, from a GeForce FX 5200. Any Input?


----------



## slow'puter

Another guide to enable Coolbits

http://oc3dmark.octeams.com/tip02.html


----------



## DeathONator

Lol, that's the one I have linked. ??


----------



## slow'puter

I do not think it is linked in your post at all. Anyway, all is well, if iti ends well.


----------



## DeathONator

2nd to lask link in the list:

CoolBits (nVidia only)

Links to the same exact page.


----------



## Ge-Force

I got my Ge-Force FX5700le 256mb runnin at 480core and 530 mem!!!!You guys should really be using the Nvidia Omega drivers Version 1.5672.Or the Omegas for ATI if your an ATI user.These are the fasteset set of Nvidias I can find after extensive testing of different drivers and above all...the overclock proggy is right there already!!!


----------



## cchu2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ge-Force*
I got my Ge-Force FX5700le 256mb runnin at 480core and 530 mem!!!!You guys should really be using the Nvidia Omega drivers Version 1.5672.Or the Omegas for ATI if your an ATI user.These are the fasteset set of Nvidias I can find after extensive testing of different drivers and above all...the overclock proggy is right there already!!!

have u checked out the coolbits3 latley unlocks 20 more nv tweaks hidden heres link its an automatic thing u dont have to enable coolbits manualy it does it for u on the 3rd one
http://rootshell.be/~h4ck3d/


----------



## Ge-Force

wow right on dude thnx...I knew of coolbits but I haven't seen these!!!!!! Again...thnx!!!


----------



## Ge-Force

ok.so i triied the new coolbits on my exsistig drivers and I'm sad to say they arent near as fast as my trusty old NVidia Omega Version 1.5672 by themselves!
These are by far the BEST drivers out there for ANY 5000 series FX Ge-Force card!!!!!!(I ran them on a MX440 as well)
The over clock is there and who really needs all the other stuff past the antialiasing or Vsync...really??? 31,200 aquamark


----------



## cchu2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ge-Force*
ok.so i triied the new coolbits on my exsistig drivers and I'm sad to say they arent near as fast as my trusty old NVidia Omega Version 1.5672 by themselves!
These are by far the BEST drivers out there for ANY 5000 series FX Ge-Force card!!!!!!(I ran them on a MX440 as well)
The over clock is there and who really needs all the other stuff past the antialiasing or Vsync...really??? 31,200 aquamark

its not a driver its a registry hack


----------



## cchu2004

could u give me link to those drivers


----------



## Ge-Force

sure could and hey...here's a small guide to use them...
-For benching
Vsync off
Best performance
Both antialiasing and antisropic filtering off
Thats all I adjust for benching dude and my card is "super" clocked lol

For quality just set to quality and let applications control others but i always leave Vsync off unless i get tearing.

Heres the link to those drivers....

http://blaze.ausgamers.com/utopiatec..._15672a_7z.php

Have fun with these dude, after many runs of aqua,these are the best nvidia has IMO!!


----------



## cchu2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ge-Force*
sure could and hey...here's a small guide to use them...
-For benching
Vsync off
Best performance
Both antialiasing and antisropic filtering off
Thats all I adjust for benching dude and my card is "super" clocked lol

For quality just set to quality and let applications control others but i always leave Vsync off unless i get tearing.

Heres the link to those drivers....

http://blaze.ausgamers.com/utopiatec..._15672a_7z.php

Have fun with these dude, after many runs of aqua,these are the best nvidia has IMO!!

Will it work on a Geforce fx 5200


----------



## Ge-Force

oh yeah sure will!!!! They will give you the fastest speeds you can get!!!


----------



## cchu2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ge-Force*

oh yeah sure will!!!! They will give you the fastest speeds you can get!!!


 CAN I OC HIGHER THAN I USE TO CUZ I HAVE A 3 YEAR OLD DRIVER THAT WINDOWS KEEPS GIVING ME LMAO ROFL LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ge-Force

ummm.if i could force these onto you knowing that..then I'd put them on your machine myself lolol!!! they are worth it dude!!! run aquamark first to see the diff.


----------



## cchu2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ge-Force*

ummm.if i could force these onto you knowing that..then I'd put them on your machine myself lolol!!! they are worth it dude!!! run aquamark first to see the diff.


 That Damn thing screwed my comp up i changed it to the 61.77 nvidia drivers ok thats the best for geforces series!


----------



## ismolika

with new driver 6.6.8.1 i was able to push the number to these
CCF:331 Mhz
MCF:505 mhz


----------



## cchu2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ismolika*

with new driver 6.6.8.1 i was able to push the number to these
CCF:331 Mhz
MCF:505 mhz


 link to that new driver


----------



## Ge-Force

You did something wrong they work better then fine!!!! did you install them CORRECTLY????


----------



## ismolika

http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_do..._2k_66.81.html


----------



## cchu2004

idk if i should use a beta driver?


----------



## Ge-Force

I'll download these drivers and put them to MY tests and we'll see what ones are faster!!


----------



## Ge-Force

Okay guys here it is...The new Nvidia Drivers [email protected]/530 VS The Omega Drivers [email protected]/530 I'm triing to stear people towards.I used all performance settings on both sets and kept everything set as close to the same as I could! Sorry to say but...Yes the Omegas ARE faster!!! and IMO are just as pretty!


----------



## cchu2004

geforce try using the 66.93 driver it might beat it ! http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_66.93 its compatible with urs i looked into it try it


----------



## Ge-Force

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cchu2004*

geforce try using the 66.93 driver it might beat it ! http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_66.93 its compatible with urs i looked into it try it










OK..I'll try them and post my score same settings as above attachment.Thnx Dude


----------



## Ge-Force

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cchu2004*

geforce try using the 66.93 driver it might beat it ! http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_66.93 its compatible with urs i looked into it try it










Ok man ,I tried several different tweaks to my machine to try and "force" them to be faster but sry...unless someone can HACK these drivers...(hint hint) then they aren't as fast as the Omegas I run...heres the score i got...end result.200 "marks" slower then the Omegas. But they are good though so if you need to run WHQL drivers...these are definatly the way to go I think!!


----------



## cchu2004

thx for trying em. im not trying to be ur enemy







gotta stick togather


----------



## Ge-Force

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cchu2004*

thx for trying em. im not trying to be ur enemy







gotta stick togather


lol no,no I know, just like all of us,a little headstrong when it comes to our rigs! lolol so..yeah those drivers ARE prolly as fast as the Omegas so good hunting thnx!!!


----------



## cchu2004

LOL!!!


----------



## Lostnhell

THe Graphics Card Overclocking Software Link is pointing to a missing page, can someone correct it so that I can safety Oc my card.


----------



## GateCrasher_VI

so i am supposed to increase core in intervals of 10mhz until artifact, then underclock until the arts go away. then increase the mem by 10mhz until art, and underclock?

i gather this from "then just do the memory the same way" in the first post.

i may be wrong, but i coulda swore i saw something somewhere about clocking your memory in 1/2 intervals because the memory doesn't increase as much as core. so in this example, core would be clocked in 10mhz intervals, and the memory in 5mhz intervals. am i wrong here? or was my reading this information somewhere just a dream


----------



## Burn

well, you just oc 10 mhz at a time until you get artifacts, then back off 1 mhz at a time. this way, you'll find your max oc possible. make sure to play a couple games w/ the oc, i was able to see my desktop while i oced it, and when i went to play NFSU2, i had tons of artifacts.

in a nutshell: oc 10 mhz at a time, both core and mem, and when you get artifacts, back off 1 mhz at a time.,

hope this helps.


----------



## DeathONator

5mhz or 10 mhz is just a minor detail. 5mhz would be fine for the memory. You could do them both 10mhz at a time 10 times, then switch over to 5mhz if you wanted. Memory still overclocks pretty well, so I say get to your overclock limit faster by using 10mhz. It will save time.


----------



## Burn

that's what i said. just do it 10 mhz till you get artifacts, then back down 1 mhz at a time. or you could do it 5 at a time, then work your way up/down.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathONator*

5mhz or 10 mhz is just a minor detail. 5mhz would be fine for the memory. You could do them both 10mhz at a time 10 times, then switch over to 5mhz if you wanted. Memory still overclocks pretty well, so I say get to your overclock limit faster by using 10mhz. It will save time.


----------



## Jasemeister

First of all hi guyz!

Yesterday I tried OCing my Albatron FX5700LEQ (250core/400mem) for the first time using Coolbits.

When I used the auto detect, the results where: 286core/471mem

When I tried manualy, I managed to get the core up to an astonishing 485!

Leaving the core at that, the highest I could get my memory to go was 470.

No matter how low I set the core, the memory would not go higher than 475.

From what I 've seen from others on the net they usually manage to OC the memory more than the core, not the other way around. Any insight on why this is happening?

Thanx


----------



## Burn

sounds like you're limited by cooling. do you have any aftermarket cooling for the card?


----------



## Jasemeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ATVkid*AFZ**

sounds like you're limited by cooling. do you have any aftermarket cooling for the card?


Yeah but it's not your classic aftermarket cooling...basically the original fan was too noisy, so I installed a 120mm Zalman fan on the side of the 3D card (this fan is basically part of a kit for the CPU but I modified it to cool my3D card , check the attached pic to get the idea). I was planning on installing an Arctic Cooler Silencer but could not find the proper model in stores so I got fed up and whipped up my own solution :shades2:

*edit:few typos...


----------



## Burn

hmm... you might want to consider a copper heatsink designed for your card....like a sandwich cooler from thermaltake or close to it...i have a iceberg 4 for my 5600, cools nicely, but you might want to bump up to a better one, considering that you'll be doing more clocking than i will...
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jasemeister*

Yeah but it's not your classic aftermarket cooling...basically the original fan was too noisy, so I installed a 120mm Zalman fan on the side of the 3D card (this fan is basically part of a kit for the CPU but I modified it to cool my3D card , check the attached pic to get the idea). I was planning on installing an Arctic Cooler Silencer but could not find the proper model in stores so get fed up and whipped up my own solution :shades2:


----------



## Jasemeister

That's probably the best solution. I was really hyped on the Silencer but I guess I'll have to forget about it..

Cheers ATVKid*AFZ*!


----------



## Burn

good luck getting a good cooler, the 5700 series shouldn't be that hard to cool, at all... i'm guessing you want to get a mean cooler, just so you can use it later on if money and the need for a better vc dictates, that's what i'd do.


----------



## Vexorgberserker

Death,

Thanks for the tip. DL'ed ATI tool...followed the Core max, then Mem max path and have landed at Core 399.xx and Mem 372.xx. <SIGH> still have stock cooling...looking for ATI Silencer 1 on weekend. Better cooling solutions?

Other question: Is the 350 core flashable to XT?

Thanks!


----------



## SlAyEr08

i have a Chaintech Geforce FX 5500 and i was wondering if the fan it has on it would be ok for oc ing?? probably not though!!

and its from Newegg.com if u want a pic!!


----------



## DeathONator

You should be able to overclock some. Just not as much as you would if you had a better cooler.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlAyEr08*

i have a Chaintech Geforce FX 5500 and i was wondering if the fan it has on it would be ok for oc ing?? probably not though!!

and its from Newegg.com if u want a pic!!


Hmm..that would be allright i guess... If you have any pennies from before 1980 you can sand them flat and use some AS5+little adhesive got ur self VERY cheap memory sinks lol! They are mostly copper =)


----------



## Hectik_XVI

ok, i have a huge problem... i used rivatuner to overclock my GeForce FX 5700 LE 256 MB, i set them up to what i thought was right, and clicked the apply setting everytime windows starts box, then i started up GTA san andreas to test it out, it worked for a little, then major artifacts, then it just froze. i restarted my comp, and now it wont start windows normaly, it just restarts itself after it gets to the login screen. so now im in safe mode trying DESPERATELY to fix this, and i have major artifacts all over the screen as we speak. i tryred to start up rivatuner to reset the stuff to default, but when i try to start it, it says..."Cannot load RivaTuner32.sys driver. Please insure that this file exists in RivaTuner's folder and your user account has administrative rights." well, i checked, and RivaTuner32.sys IS in fact in the folder, and i do have administrative rights (i also tryed it on the administrator account, just to make sure.) NOTHING IS WORKING FOR ME!!! SOMEONE PLEASE HELP! thanks.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hectik_XVI*

ok, i have a huge problem... i used rivatuner to overclock my GeForce FX 5700 LE 256 MB, i set them up to what i thought was right, and clicked the apply setting everytime windows starts box, then i started up GTA san andreas to test it out, it worked for a little, then major artifacts, then it just froze. i restarted my comp, and now it wont start windows normaly, it just restarts itself after it gets to the login screen. so now im in safe mode trying DESPERATELY to fix this, and i have major artifacts all over the screen as we speak. i tryred to start up rivatuner to reset the stuff to default, but when i try to start it, it says..."Cannot load RivaTuner32.sys driver. Please insure that this file exists in RivaTuner's folder and your user account has administrative rights." well, i checked, and RivaTuner32.sys IS in fact in the folder, and i do have administrative rights (i also tryed it on the administrator account, just to make sure.) NOTHING IS WORKING FOR ME!!! SOMEONE PLEASE HELP! thanks.


Uninstall it all...uninstall nvidia drivers...rivatuner...etc
Then go back install rivatuner then reinstall your newest graphics driver...it should all be cool then


----------



## Hectik_XVI

i uniinstalled everything, now when i try to install the video card drivers, my comp just restarts halfway through setup every time, and i still have major artifacts all over the screen, they are even there when the comp is first starting up before it gets into windows. PLEASE don't tell me i permanently damaged my card...


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

Hi, I just registered to this forum because I have a question to ask. When i OC the core speed, I see very small yellow dots on the ATiTool Square but the program doesn't detect it, should I reduce the core speed or keep going until I see major artifacts that the program detects ? I'm currently OCed from 378 to 385.71 (wich is not alot).


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Do you know if the fan is moving at full speed? How is the air flow in your case? is it cut off and hot?


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*

Do you know if the fan is moving at full speed? How is the air flow in your case? is it cut off and hot?


Well I don't have a sensor on my card so I don't know, is there another way to know ? And the airflow in my case was really bad, my cpu overheated to 95 C in like 1 hour and a half so I opened the side and I put my house fan shooting air right into it, my temp for my CPU never goes beyond 47 when I'm playing games so there should't be a problem for the cooling. I did notice that my card gets really hot when I use the ''San for artifacts'' feature on ATiTool, but I guess thats because of the heat-up phases right ?


----------



## DeathONator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hectik_XVI*

i uniinstalled everything, now when i try to install the video card drivers, my comp just restarts halfway through setup every time, and i still have major artifacts all over the screen, they are even there when the comp is first starting up before it gets into windows. PLEASE don't tell me i permanently damaged my card...


What did you overclock to when the problem started? And what is the stock speed of your card?


----------



## Hectik_XVI

fixed it, i had to remove my card, and then i put it back in, and took out the CMOS battery, waited a few seconds and put it back in. problem solved.


----------



## dunpealhunter

BFG 6800GT OC set to 400 x 1150. I am running XP PRO Pak 2, Pentium 4 3.4(overclocked to 3,825), 1 gig of kingston value ram DDR400 pc 3200, Asus P4P 800 Deluxe.

I am using coolbit and rival tuner to overclock, but when it goes to test it wil not let me go any higher. Is ther a way to get a round the test or unlock ?

Why will it not go through the test ?


----------



## Industry

i just overclocked my 6600, but it seems that i can overclock it all the way taht it goes (from 300mhz-399mhz & 500mhz-633mhz) without seeing any artifacts at all. of course i ddint lewave it there, and quickly restored to my system defaults before i fried my card.. how will i know what my max speed is without over heating my card??!! please help!


----------



## DeathONator

Those speeds sound fine. When your card starts getting too hot, you'll see artifacts.


----------



## Industry

oh ok thanx alot


----------



## MAXX

What program would you use to overclock the GPU in the Xbox? I have moded mine and i used the Slayer installer. I will look on Xbox sceen but if u can point me inanother direction that would be great. Im planing to put a phase change unit on the entire Xbox so heat will not be to big of and issue. I just have to worry about ram and the already overclocked celeron proccesor in the Xbox


----------



## freeyayo50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*

Hey guys,

I actually didn't use any of your programs, my FX 5200 has core and memory clock frequency adjusters built right into the NviDia core program... i used it and i got a clock of 340 Mhz Core and 475 Mhz Memory... pretty cool down from stock 250 and 400, respectively. As far as i'm concerned, that's a pretty good overclock, from a GeForce FX 5200. Any Input?



Is your card AGP or PCI?? And is it 128 or 256 MB??


----------



## Micke_2000

I have a X800GTO 256MB AGP Card... it says that the default "Core" is 392MHz and the default "Memory" is 350MHz, isn't that very low? Everyone else I've seen have like.. 400MHz at least. Why?







I can play Battlefield 2 at 1280x1024, AAx6 at like, 20-40fps so I'm quite satisfied anyway. But still, shouldnt it be higher core and memory..thingies? Thanks! /Micke


----------



## Dissevered

I used Coolbits 2.0. In my overclock options theres a detect optimal frequencies button. Is this by any means useful? Every time I hit it, it gives me different frequencies lol.


----------



## elmarko99

what core and mem speeds can i expect from my x700? its just a normal one, not a pro or anything.


----------



## JaCk06

when i used coolbits i went on to the overclocking tab thing on my Nvidia theing and i did auto detect highest settings and it pushed them up to the highest they could go without me having to do all that and it is improved alot now is that the highest it can actually go??


----------



## DeathONator

Sometimes the auto detect will give you the highest overclock, and sometimes you can push it a little more manually and still be ok. So you could try and increase the speeds a little more, then test it with playing a game, then increase a little more until you get artifacts. I'd increase one speed at a time (Memory or GPU), then once you have one of them maxed out, switch to the other one.


----------



## legoman786

I was wondering if it was possible to OC my clock higher than 322/576... I have a FX5600XT 128mb. My Aquamark score was over 13,000. The stock clocks were 250/400.


----------



## thiru

I overclocked my ATI Radeon 9600Pro with 256MB of Ram from 400/250 to about 560/252 (though I use 550/252 while playing). Why can't my memory speed go higher? Is there a way around this?


----------



## DeathONator

It's a good idea to post individual questions in a thread of their own.


----------



## thiru

Sorry...


----------



## tankbusta

ohk this i good stuff but i really dont need it my card does it all on its own and it comes with the soft and the cooling as well so i dont have to worry nice guide though


----------



## chimera

Hello.

I'm using nvida 7300 GT graphics card (http://www.xpertvision.com/en/produc...ie_7300GT.html) and i overclocked it:

core clock - from 400 to 530 MHz (540 MHz is the limit)

memory clock - from 375 to 420 MHz (430 MHz is the limit)

Is this OK?Does anybody know something more about OC-ing 7300GT?

Everything seems to work fine, 3D Mark 06 score improved by about 300.

But when i start Windows (XP) - durig the process of starting up, the screen goes blank for just half a second and then the startup continues. Is there something wrong or is this happening to anybody else?(everything else works beautifuly!!!)

What about the temperatures?My card has a temp of 60Â°C and after running 3D Mark 75Â° C.
Is this temp too high? (60Â°C was also the card temperature before OC - ing)

Thanks,BR


----------



## chimera

I think i squezzed everything out of my graphics card.

before OC - 1689 marks (3D Mark 06)
after - 2035

i used coolbit and i can't up my frequency anymore, because the program wouldn't let me.If i go too high it just returns me to last configuration. So i belive that's it?

As for the blank scren at the startup - could the card be adjusting the frequency (since i have "use this settings at the startup" ticked - in the nVidia control panel)?

BR


----------



## jellis1324

I overclocked my 7900 GT

Went from:

Core: 450MHz to 567MHz
Memory: 660MHz to 1.63GHz


----------



## instantmesige

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blair*


Your right DeathONator it does just need to be 'Enabled' There are two ways to do it, the first being easy the second beng harder, I've only listed the second incase something happens to the files i've uploaded to my webserver, if you'd liek to mirror it somehwere go ahead.

Firstly the Easy way to get Coolbits is to download this small registry value file

http://blair.impulseanime.net/other/CoolBits.reg (100 bytes)
you might have to RightClick and Save Target As (IE) or Save Link To Disk (FireFox http://mozilla.org)

and run it once downloaded click yes and it's done, easy hey









Secondly the Hard way, do this method if you have nothing better to do (Something better do is Play UT2004 or FarCry







) or if the link above fails.

Now what you have to do is open regedit ('Start > Run', then type regedit, then click 'OK') now you have to navigate to:

'HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SOFTWARE\\NVIDIA Corporation\\Global\\NVTweak'

now you must add a DWORD Value, do this by Clicking 'Edit > New > DWORD Value'

now you must call it Coolbits, finally just right-click on the new DWORD Value and set it's 'Hexadecimal' value to 3.

All Done Read on to find out where to O/C your graphics Card.

On your Video Cards Advanced settings (Right Click on the desktop the click Properties, from there Click the settings tab now the Advanced Button, Now click the Tab with your Graphics Cards name on it), there will be a new Page listed called "Clock Frequencies". On that page you can hit the Manual Clock settings Radio Button and start overclocking in the manner DeathONator has stated.

On my Nvidia Geforce 4 TI 4800SE (Stock of 275/550) I O/C to 310/670 easily with no problems, I've never gone higher coz I'm well Afraid of Killing my card (hehe I got Zalman Heatpipe Cooler with Optional Fan it's Kicks But)

Anyway I think that's it if you have any questions or need some help just ask me!









Out, Blair

Note: This can only be used with NVidia Cards and i think you have to have Nvidia Detonator or ForceWare dirvers v20.00 + I don't think anyone has anything less than v40.00 or so.


ummm just wondering which is better,? forceware or detonator drivers and whats the difference, if running 7600gs


----------



## EmperialEmp

i have a nvidia geforce 7300 gs and FX 5200 graphic card and i download the coolbits and i follow the instructions to reboot and the regedit thing. the desktop started up and i went to properties and i went to my graphics display, and i see "addtional properties" but it not a function button so if i click on, nothing happens. does cool bit work for all nvidia? Need help to overclock gpu!!


----------



## V.x.

Well probably some where this got up...But it too many posts to check so i will ask "What with Vista?" i didn't found a detonator 4 to Vista for some reason ...
if there is an answear on the forum pls give a link ... if not so...

And i allready done a nTune ckeck for the best performance on my 8800gt and it got a result, can i trust it or still to do a oc?


----------



## PinkPenguin

holy necropost batman, try using the search feature on the site.


----------



## V.x.

And search what?


----------



## marsey99

i didnt read the whole thread, so sry if its been mentioned but  EVGA Precision 1.7.1 is a quick easy way to clock nv cards that is based on riva's code but with a much easier gui.

you should add it to the op


----------



## jaminroe

RivaTuner worked great. Just annoying that I have to click Yes for Admin permissions every time I start my computer. Thank you!


----------



## Saph

So I've tried ATITOOL to Overclock my Radeon HD 4350. It simply can't keep up, and I don't have access to anything better yet, so I'm attempting to overclock and deal with it till my birthday comes around.

But when I download ATITOOL, Windows claims that they wont run the Driver Software cause it lacks a certain 'digital signature'

This happens with Everest Tempature Guard too, it will simply say that no driver software can be added if the system can't verify the publisher/sender/author etc.

So...*** do I do? Am I stuck with a graphics card that runs World of Warcraft on Medium?

Anyone else have this problem? Did you overcome it? How?


----------



## ana3mic

That's a Year and a half old thread! Just go with MSI Afterburner these days. It's RivaTuner based and is developed by guru3d (or by MSI and guru3d, not exactly sure). Other good choice is EVGA Precision but it has fewer options then Afterburner (or at least had few months ago when I checked). Both work fine on all brand and make cards.


----------



## Saph

My problem is that when I try to overclock my CPU or GPU, it claims that the driver software can't be run due to digital signature being missing

???

I've been told in other areas that it's pretty much unavoidable, and that I'll need a custom built PC in order to overclock without worrying about roadblocks.

Is this true?


----------



## b0ng0

I've got this problem as well. I don't think it's anything to do with a custom built PC, it's just the fact that the driver hasn't been signed so Windows won't let you run it.

I'm sure there's a guide out there on signing drivers (I seem to remember I had to do that for PeerGuardian under Windows 7 64bit).


----------



## dvijaydev46

MSI Afterburner works perfect too. It's easy to use when it comes to overclocking your GPU. The Beta version also comes with a game capture module and overlay.


----------



## Jackeduphard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dvijaydev46*


MSI Afterburner works perfect too. It's easy to use when it comes to overclocking your GPU. The Beta version also comes with a game capture module and overlay.


Thanks man


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

This thread is great









But I seem to be having a very bad time at it though









For the past year or so I 've had the same problem with overclocking my GPUs and that's "graphics driver corruption" This happens every time I oc my GPU/S and it's really annoying. If anyone can help I'd be very appreciative









Important Info

OS: Windows 7 64Bit
RAM: Always 4GB or more
Drivers: Constantly checked and applied them (or rolled them back as the case may be)
Programs Used: GPU Tweak, Smart Doctor, MSI Afterburner, EVGA Precision

GPUs tested:

GT240
GTX550Ti
GTX560
GTX570


----------



## dvijaydev46

If you get graphics driver corruption while overclocking, you are pushing it too much. But you may also want to do a clean reinstall of the GPU driver as explained here are try OCing again.


----------



## 4thKor

OK Guys! Ya'll may have a real project here! I've never owned any kind of fancy graphics card, much less overclocked one. I just installed my new Asus GTX560 DCII TOP and have absolutely no idea what I'm doing. I want to overclock this thing for Folding. I'm a member of team Birds of Prey in Team Competition. I won't be playing any kind of video games or anything, just running [email protected] 24/7. I need the maximum overclock I can get that will be stable for this. I've downloaded MSI afterburner and 3DMark11. I've read that I need to clock my GPU first a small amount at a time before I increase anything else. Beyond that I'm as lost as I can be! Anybody got any wisdom to bestow upon me?


----------

